# Millersburg, OH - Kolby YM Friendly Fast Learner



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Millersburg, OH | Kolby.










*Date Available: *11/19/2010
*Name: *Kolby
*Breed: *German Shepherd
*Gender: *Male
*Altered: *No
*Approximate Age: *1 year 3 months
*Approximate Weight: *55 lbs
*Date Found: *Stray- 11/15/2010
*Area Found: *Big Prairie
*Disposition: *Friendly
*Comments: *Handsome young boy with lots of energy! Kolby is not to sure about the leash and would probably benefit from some basic obedience training. He sure does seem to be a quick learner though, with lots of love to give


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Oh WOW! Kolby is super-cute!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

DaniaD said:


> Oh WOW! Kolby is super-cute!!!


Yep, adorable cutie pie! :wub: I love sables......
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Pending


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty boy and I love the name.


----------

